
Peripheral Refraction in Different Ethnicities - onetimemanytime
https://iovs.arvojournals.org/article.aspx?articleid=2127294
======
onetimemanytime
Zuckenberg's security chief apparently made a comment that Asians have no
peripheral vision [https://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-personal-
sec...](https://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-personal-security-
chief-on-leave-accusations-2019-5) . Since it was very specific, I searched.
(He also is accused of making many other comments but that's a diff story.)

